# Side effects on 5 mg of folic acid



## Hannah555 (Jan 12, 2022)

just wondering if anyone had any side effects taking 5 mg of folic acid?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 12, 2022)

I had to take it as my folic acid was low but no side effects. I think mine was low as i was not eating things like cereals or as much bread which is fortified with folic acid, I had a 3 month course. I was supposed to have a repeat blood test but it was when they were short of the blood tubes, then other events happened.


----------



## Inka (Jan 12, 2022)

Hannah555 said:


> just wondering if anyone had any side effects taking 5 mg of folic acid?



None that were noticeable @Hannah555 It’s hard to separate issues with meds from normal pregnancy issues. I was advised to take it on a full stomach. 

Are you having problems?


----------



## Inka (Jan 12, 2022)

Ah, I’ve just seen your earlier thread @Hannah555 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/bad-experience-with-5mg-folic-acid.97619/

I took my folic acid with breakfast or occasionally lunch. I did this because I was told it can occasionally cause trouble sleeping. I didn’t get palpitations with it. I took it alongside a pre-conception multivitamin and a pregnancy vitamin during pregnancy.

One thing I’ve heard is that you should take other B vitamins when you take a sole one. So my multivits had the other B vitamins in. Could you have a vitamin or mineral deficiency contributing?
Could it be hormonal?


----------



## Inka (Jan 13, 2022)

I see you had an ECG that showed something @Hannah555 Are you having any follow-up from that? If so, you could ask about the folic acid then. When I was prescribed it by my consultant, there was no mention of side effects apart from a possible effect on the stomach and the sleeplessness.

A relative had various symptoms from a deficiency of B vitamins, including neuropathy and palpitations. These all eased when they too appropriate supplements.

I hope you get some follow-up and some support. If you’re not on a Conception/Pregnancy forum, I recommend you join one of those too. I found the one I was on very helpful for non-diabetes things.


----------

